# My first week By Pepsi



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

*My first week By Pepsi - more photos*

Well what a week I have had, at 14 weeks old I was flying around my aviary then some weird looking people (dpn't tell them I said that), came and I thought I liked the look of them so I asked them to take me home. Luckily they could understand cockatiel and they pointed me out and there my adventure begins... 

Locked inside a cardboard box with only some holes to peep out of I didn't know where I was going, I couldnt hear the whispering and sounds of my humans and I could tell they were nice and they took me home. I was a bit scared at first but they are teaching me about how friendly they are.

I have been in my new home since last Sunday and I think I am getting used to it now, I get some really yummy food and I get talked to lots, lots of times this big scary thing comes into my cage but the more I have a look at it , the more I realise its my human and she is being nice to me, so I then can play with this thing called her hand and whistle at her, she seems to like me doing this so she talks to me more so I can chirp at her more. :blink:

Its funny though as I have sussed out all the openings and 2 times I have had a little fly, it was funny seeing my human trying to get me, but when she did, I had a little sulk/mood until it was food time and I was happy again. 

my human seems to like taking photos so I thought I would show all you cockatiels with new humans just how fun playing with your human is... I hope you like them (they will be in order from day one to day 6). Maybe as I get used to my human more she will do lots of other things with me, I even have my own toy box and she puts different toys in every day (bless her, she has even tried to make herown toys, shes a clever human! ), Its very exciting. 

I am 15 weeks old now and I am such a brave boy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats a wonderful story you have told pepsi
glad you are happy and keep your humans taking more pics


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh he is lovely! You are doing really well 

Sar


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

He is beautiful.


----------



## Coral&Andrew (Sep 22, 2010)

im very happy for you pepsi you are gorgeous and i hope your owner takes more photos of you.


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Well hello everyone, I have been very spoilt today, I got a new swing, not that I know how to get off it once I am on! I also got to be hand fed by the little humans today, they were very nice! 

My human is quite a simple creature, she gets excited over such small things, I tried to copy her wolf whistle and boy did she get excited! Out came the funny little device she calls a camera!

She tried to upload photos but cant, so instead here is a link to her facebook pets album, I will be somewhere towards the end as most of the pictures are of my new dog friend Harvey!!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=182782&id=726951740&l=e583850ccf



Love Pepsi


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Your pets are very lovely and fluffy
Spider er no sorry i cant stand them making me itch now


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha, the spider just fascinated me - I am weird !!!! def not a pet though LOL


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha, the spider just fascinated me - I am weird !!!! def not a pet though LOL

My pets are the cavalier spaniel, hamster and cockatiel, the others are either past pets or ones I look after occasionally, and then there are zoo photos LOL


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Aww Pepsi is gorgeous!! Seems she loves her life


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

kellie said:


> Haha, the spider just fascinated me - I am weird !!!! def not a pet though LOL


i cant even look at 1 it puts me off eating and i go all panicy and hard to breathe but the t is worst im not going to say it but you know what i mean


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Kellie, your FB pics are lovely! Pepsi is settling in really well.
It is wonderful the first time they step onto your hand isn't it 

Keep up the good work (and the pics)

Sar


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

pepsi is one cute bird...lol ADORABLE !


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Aww thanks guys!! I love my pets just as much as my kids!! And I have always got my camera at the ready !!!


----------

